
A Silicon Valley kingmaker wants to fix what tech did to California - tareqak
https://theoutline.com/post/2063/sam-altman-united-slate
======
tareqak
Please feel free to edit the (original, but click-baity) headline. The
Techmeme version is _Sam Altman 's project The United Slate aims to help elect
~five candidates in California aligned with its 10 left-leaning policy goals
but isn't set up as a PAC_ (the Techmeme version is too long).

------
cbhl
Lessig's Mayday PAC did pretty poorly (spent $10M to support 8 candidates,
only two of them won their races).

Did The United Slate take lessons learned from Mayday PAC into account for its
strategy?

